# My compositions



## skrjablin

Hi!

These are links to youtube videos. Midi files and rosegarden files are available upon request.

Invention. A simple tune in two voices, with some goofy octave changes added during the replicas.

Fantasy for organ over a waltz by Chopin.

Hungarian dance. The title might not be very fitting; it's actually a goofy melody in waltz meter with some rhythmical complexities which might make you get lost if you try to dance to it.

rptrzststedvansy (Imaginary bulgarian peasant dance) . A short fanfare in varying meter.

Comments and views would be more than welcome.

Regards


----------



## MJTTOMB

How do you choose your notes? What style are you trying to portray?

I can't really offer an informed constructive criticism unless I know your motives.

They're decent pieces, but until I hear what your intent was I can't tell if it's intended to be strange or if you simply don't know what you're doing.


----------



## skrjablin

Uhm, I composed most of these a while back so it's a bit muddy in my head exactly what I was thinking.  

The fantasy and the rptrzststedvansy were composed by the piano by just clinking and finding out stuff that I thought sounded good. I know some harmonielehre and just really know the basics of voicing (what is it called in English) but I've played quite a lot of classical piano pieces and have a decent ear. 

The fugato of the fantasy was composed together with another person; we were just trying to piece together a fugue despite having limited training in the subject -- in the end technical problems were bypassed by decisions of pure subjectivity. And that's the way I think I've worked generally: I tried to solve problems of voicing correctly first but then when I didn't find an alternative that worked then I just made something up that I thought sounded good.

The Invention and the hungarian dance were composed purely by writing notes into the computer--I didn't even have access to a keyboard.... The invention was originally meant to be purely in a classical style (Bach-Haydn-Mozart... something like that). But then i found out my voicings weren't correct, and I experimented with moving things round to different octaves, when I found some solutions that sounded more goofy but still cool. 

With the hungarian dance I went for a more goofy ragtime-like sound from the beginning, and tried to find half-confusing harmonical changes and unexpected rhythmical figures inside the meter. And I think I succeeded quite well there. Something is missing harmonically in the ending, I think--it doesn't sound full enough; but I couldn't actually find the fitting chords for the melody everywhere (that's where I subverted to melody only; no chords with it).

I hope this was illuminating......


----------



## samsibar

invention: for my ear some passages don't come along well. But it's an ok song. The first 10 seconds are rather good.

On the organ piece i did't really listen to because I don't like any organs sound. There are exceptions though. What I heard I mostly did not like. Sorry man!

hungarian dance: of the four it's for my taste the best. Although the melody is missing, how to say it in english?, maybe guidance or direction.

rptrzststedvansy: again the melodie doesn't come along well.


----------



## skrjablin

Here's another one: Divertimento Molto Pizzicato. It was an exercise to compose purely in the classical style, in sonata form. 

I'd like you to tell me what you think about it. 

Please ignore the unrealistic instrumentation (pizzicato strings); it was originally composed for piano, but I didn't like the sound of it, but I think it would sound great for a mozart style hammerklavier/fortepiano or the like, but alàs, that wasn't in my midi vocabulary.


----------



## chillowack

Too much pizzicato!

Pizzicato (IMHO) should be used sparingly, as ornamentation: otherwise it completely demolishes the effect.

Interesting tune though.


----------



## MJTTOMB

It's physically impossible to pluck a stringed instrument that fast.


----------



## fedrick32

Yeah.. I heard that you tube video that you mentioned above. Simply, nice. What i want to do for you ?


----------



## skrjablin

fedrick32 said:


> Yeah.. I heard that you tube video that you mentioned above.


Which one?



> Simply, nice.


Thank you!



> What i want to do for you ?


I don't know?


----------



## skrjablin

chillowack said:


> Too much pizzicato!
> 
> Pizzicato (IMHO) should be used sparingly, as ornamentation: otherwise it completely demolishes the effect.





MJTTOMB said:


> It's physically impossible to pluck a stringed instrument that fast.


I think I said as much as "Please ignore the unrealistic instrumentation (Pizzicato strings)".


----------



## skrjablin

Here are two "new" miniature compositions by me:

Sunlight Indoors a.k.a. Chord Progression 2 
Hommage à Bach


----------

